

Why I’m hiring graduates with thirds this year - da02
http://www.spectator.co.uk/life/the-wiki-man/8953111/why-im-hiring-graduates-with-thirds-this-year/

======
curtis
For those of you wondering what a "third" is:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_undergraduate_degree_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_undergraduate_degree_classification)

------
aet
GPA or the UK equivalent seems to be like knowing the mean of a distribution,
you'd be much better off taking a look at the entire distribution, or in this
case, a transcript. Then you would see if a person challenged themselves or
just took easy classes to get high grades. Also, you could see if they took
classes on a diversity of topics.

------
tonyedgecombe
I knew how wrote the article before I got to the end. Rory Sutherland has a
real knack of seeing things from a different perspective.

~~~
da02
I got the link since I follow him on twitter.

However, I disagree this was game theory. It seems more like entrepreneurship
and competition. He sees value where others don't see it. Then does something
about it. Like the guy who turned cow manure into organic flower pots and
sells them to big chains. (Briefly mentioned on:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/mike_rowe_celebrates_dirty_jobs.htm...](http://www.ted.com/talks/mike_rowe_celebrates_dirty_jobs.html)
)

